# Sana hasretim arttı



## Mindlevery

Hi everyone!

What does this sentence exactly mean?

*Sana hasretim arttı.*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Volcano

*My yearning for you has increased*


----------



## Mindlevery

Aham...
Thank you!


----------



## zorspas

Mindlevery said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What does this sentence exactly mean?
> 
> *Sana olan hasretim arttı.*
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is better.


----------



## Mindlevery

zorspas said:


> This is better.


 
Hi,
Thank you. 
Can you explain to me why it's better this way?

By the way, the one who wrote this has Turkish as native langauge, so it is interesting to me...


Mindlevery


----------



## Volcano

*Here olan means (that), (that) for you and I translated it supposing there was "olan".The sentence 'Sana hasretim arttı' is a bit weak for meaning*


----------



## Mindlevery

Volcano said:


> *Here olan means (that), (that) for you and I translated it supposing there was "olan".The sentence 'Sana hasretim arttı' is a bit weak for meaning*


 
Thank you!
Ehm...Weak for meaning? How do you mean?


----------



## Volcano

*I mean expression *


----------



## Mindlevery

Ah, anladım. Teşekkür ederim.


----------

